# Fredclarkeara Desert Davison (Mo. Painted Desert x Ctsm. Melana Davison)



## My Green Pets (Jan 5, 2021)

Purchased from Sunset Valley Orchids' 2017 Catasetum offerings. First bloom for this plant. I'm in awe! Look how the color goes from burgundy to black, depending on the light. Forty flowers!! AOS judging is this coming weekend, I hope the judges will like it as much as I do.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 5, 2021)

I love that colour variation depending on the lighting. The array is so neat too.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

I love that rich color and thick texture!


----------



## PeteM (Jan 5, 2021)

Well grown. I also love the fragrance of these.. sometimes too sweet.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2021)

What is the other catasetum(?)? And is judging in person or virtual?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2021)

Very nice!! 
Even with Melana Davidson on one side, the plant needed to get quite big to bloom. I think this was made in hope to bring down the plant size, right? My 'mini' FDK hybrids are all getting bigger than I'd like.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you! I noticed a fruity fragrance in the tent this morning, but not strong.


PeteM said:


> Well grown. I also love the fragrance of these.. sometimes too sweet.


The other is Mormodia Jumbo World, I'll post its photo when both spikes open. Judging will be in person, however they request that exhibitors send them photos in advance so that they can minimize the time needed in person, and also to give you a heads up if they think the plant would even be worth judging.


Linus_Cello said:


> What is the other catasetum(?)? And is judging in person or virtual?


You are right, the description from SVO mentioned this being bred to be a mini-Fdk. Nope! It's freaking huge.


Happypaphy7 said:


> Very nice!!
> Even with Melana Davidson on one side, the plant needed to get quite big to bloom. I think this was made in hope to bring down the plant size, right? My 'mini' FDK hybrids are all getting bigger than I'd like.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Great flowering. Good luck! 

Which judging center BTW?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you, it will be the Rocky Mountain Judging Center in Denver.



DrLeslieEe said:


> Great flowering. Good luck!
> 
> Which judging center BTW?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

May i use your photo in a talk on black orchids? Of course I will credit you. I have another one to use for comparison as well.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 6, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Geek_it (Jan 6, 2021)

Have you decided on the name? How about ‘night of terror’


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 7, 2021)

I was thinking 'Osiris' as my only other awarded plant is 'Apollo' so I wanted to stay consistent with the mythology theme


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2021)

Very nice. Dark, but not black.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 10, 2021)

Pleased to report this plant received an 87-point AM/AOS last night at monthly judging in Denver. Its clonal name will be 'Osiris'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 10, 2021)

Congrats .... well deserved!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 13, 2021)

87 pts is awesome!!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2021)

Congratulations? Getting an award for an orchid you’ve grown is always so fulfilling!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 13, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone! This plant came as one of 12 other different orchids I got when I bought out a guy's collection who had quickly tired of orchids. I sold off most of them, but couldn't seem to get rid of this one. Glad I held onto it to see the flowers!


----------

